# Exporting Mac Mail to Outlook 2007



## malf@nationalte (Feb 1, 2009)

I have be trying to figure out a way to export my inbox and folder in MAC mail to convert over to PC using Outlook 2007.  Does anyone know how to export the mail into a .pst file so that I import it into Outlook 2007? I have heard of a couple crazy ideas, but nothing seems to work.  Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## hiimpact11 (Jun 19, 2009)

I found this solution from another poster. Tried it today and it worked great.

 Originally Posted by yokozmima View Post
The best way I have found to move downloaded email is through setting up a small IMAP server.

Step 1: Download and install hMailServer from http://www.hmailserver.com/
It's quick and real simple. (it's free)
Step 2: Setup the IMAP server by adding a fake domain (domain.corp) and add a user. (Remember to disable the Windows firewall or open the IMAP ports so client can connect)
Step 3: Add the IMAP account to both the mail software on the mac and on the windows computers (use the IP address of the PC with the mail software for the IMAP server)
Step 4: Now drag and drop the emails you need to transfer in to the IMAP inbox (addition folders can be added if need be)
Step 5: Drag and drop the emails off the IMAP box to the destination mailbox.

Using this method can be a life saver if their are multiple email boxes or multiple computers that need to be transfered. Since IMAP is universal this same method could be used for most any other OSs like Linux. And finally if the computers are not on the LAN together you could do this across the WAN, but that may take a while.

... Happy transfering


----------



## rempeldon (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi
Maybe I'm a little 'thick' but I've been trying to do this and am having a really hard time figuring out the details. I have mac mail on a Mac that I'm trying to move to Outlook 07 on an XP both on the same home office network. I did set up hmailserver but frankly don't know how to do the details on that or the details on setting up the account in Outlook. I'm not completely useless with computers but am having a hard time sorting out the details. If you could provide me with a bit more detail on setting up these accounts I would be very grateful. Thanks in advance! Don


----------



## jhe (Sep 14, 2010)

Set up an IMAP Gmail account on both machines. On Mac, move messages from your folders to a folder in the Gmail account. They will show up in the corresponding folder on the PC. Then move them from the Gmail account on the PC into the folders where they will ultimately reside. I did this folder by folder in moving mail from my Mac to Outlook on a new PC. No reason why it would not work in reverse, either.

Joel


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 14, 2010)

It is not nice to double-post.

BTW, you don't have to prove that you are a newbie by necroposting.


----------



## abime_bleu (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello!

What info I should write in smtp server for IMAP account on Mac and on PC? Many-many thanks!

Maria


----------

